# Injured Fish Advice on Treatment



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I added a couple more Rosey barbs to my tank and apparently one of the new Rosey Barbs was attacked in the night. I thought at first he was just sick and possibly dying. He had pop-eye but when I read more about it I saw a site that said it may be caused by the fish being injured. I then noticed his tail looked like it had been badly chewed up by his tank mates. 

I quickly got him into my quarantine tank and he seems to be doing a bit better (swimming around more) but his tail is still torn up and he's missing his eye from the pop-eye.  I'm wondering what else I should do for him in the quarantine tank so he can recover faster?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Is he in there alone ??? if not he may get beat up again, it seems in nature it is considered ok to rid the world of sick or injured individuals. I would add some salt, about 1 teaspoon per gallon, maybe some stress coat, and if he will eat be sure he always has a full belly, and hope for the best.*


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, dosing with Maracyn is never a bad idea; it's good for treating/preventing secondary infections that fish can get from injuries


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, yea the QT tank is empty. He was swimming around a little better today which was good. I'll try the salt and see if I can get some stress coat. Any special medicine? I'm hearing of Vitachem and Melafix? Put some food in today but he wasn't interested yet. He's a little fighter it's been 3 days and he's hanging on. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Is he showing any signs of serious disease, or does he just need some quiet time to heal up from his beatings??? By the way i applaud you for your efforts to save this little fish, very commendable *


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

He did not appear to have any other problems except his tail and his eye but we lost the little guy last night. I was sad he didn't make it since he had to suffer through the trauma for several days.

I was really worried it was my Arulius Barb in the tank that had done the damage. He has never harmed any of the other fish and is usually very docile. I found the real culprit though when I caught the other Rosey Barb I had purchased chasing around and trying to attack another barb in the tank. I noticed the one being chased also had similar tears in his tail as the fish that just died. I immediately removed the aggressor from the tank and everyone is living harmoniously now schooling happily like good little fishies. 

The killer will be returned to the Petstore today.


----------

